# Differences between Creamy and Watery!



## baby_nurse

Hi girls well I know this topic is probably a bit TMI but on B&B nothing seems TMI so here goes! 
I'm kinda new to TTC (only 2 month) and I'm finding it really hard to distinguish between my different types of CM! My cycles are really long as I was on BC but I hope (fx'd) I might ovulate this week. I'm having a tough time working out my CM though as it seems kinda a mixture of all the CM's!
The main thing I'm having trouble with is watery/creamy because my CM does feel kinda watery but also still a little creamy...so my question is how do you know the differences? Is watery still a little creamy or is it as it says on the tin...really watery?!? Also the other day I noticed some 'globs' that stretched a little so I thought it was maybe EWCM but it only seemed a little and not all day... we had BDed the day before so I was thinking it wasn't me if YKWIM (sorry gross!)
Basically I'm in a right condrum trying to work it all out! I've even been looking for pictures to help! I kinda understand what EWCM is but not the difference between creamy and watery and so not sure if I'm approaching ovulation or not!! 

Thanks for the help ladies I never thought I'd be discussing my CM so much it seems pretty normal now to talk about it :haha: although have to remember 'normal' folk its not their normal topic of conversation :wacko:


----------



## smokey

This is my deffinition of the differances, others may see it defferantly thought

Creamy/milky = looks like hand lotion, at least 80% of it is creamy looking
Watery = clear, runny, may have a little creamy speckle (only few splodges less then 20% if that makes sense)not much to it realy it just looks wet.
Egg white = thicker then watery, can stretch between the fingers about an inch or so without breaking, mostly clear)
sticky = lots of globs or streaks of creamy mixed in with watery cm, about 50% of each

This is routhly what they should look like (these arnt my pictures) ill stick them in a spoiler as some may feel its a bit TMI


Spoiler
Creamy
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-creamy.jpg

Watery
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-watery.jpg

Egg white
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-egg-white.jpg

Sticky
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-sticky.jpg


----------



## Allyson11

smokey said:


> This is my deffinition of the differances, others may see it defferantly thought
> 
> Creamy/milky = looks like hand lotion, at least 80% of it is creamy looking
> Watery = clear, runny, may have a little creamy speckle (only few splodges less then 20% if that makes sense)not much to it realy it just looks wet.
> Egg white = thicker then watery, can stretch between the fingers about an inch or so without breaking, mostly clear)
> sticky = lots of globs or streaks of creamy mixed in with watery cm, about 50% of each
> 
> This is routhly what they should look like (these arnt my pictures) ill stick them in a spoiler as some may feel its a bit TMI
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Creamy
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-creamy.jpg
> 
> Watery
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-watery.jpg
> 
> Egg white
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-egg-white.jpg
> 
> Sticky
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-sticky.jpg

Wow, gross but actually really helpful, thanks!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Really gross but very helpful! Thanks for that  The spoiler thing is clever x


----------



## adriansgirl

this might help too
https://www.amandabears.com/heartscervical-mucus.htm
https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervi...tos-of-cervix/


----------



## baby_nurse

Thanks for the pics! Know it's a bit gross to look at but actually pretty helpful! I'm still a bit confused tho because my CM seems watery on the outside but when I check my cervix the CM I get inside seems more creamy so I'm a bit confused which one I should put. Does anyone else have this?


----------



## BeautifulD

That is pretty gross but its helped me a lot! and now I realise that when I was recording Creamy it was actually watery! lol thanks hun xx


----------



## SLH

I have read that watery CM is literally like water. I have never had this type so I'm not sure. Creamy CM is like actual cream. It slides smoothly through your fingers but doesn't stretch or break apart.


----------



## SLH

smokey said:


> This is my deffinition of the differances, others may see it defferantly thought
> 
> Creamy/milky = looks like hand lotion, at least 80% of it is creamy looking
> Watery = clear, runny, may have a little creamy speckle (only few splodges less then 20% if that makes sense)not much to it realy it just looks wet.
> Egg white = thicker then watery, can stretch between the fingers about an inch or so without breaking, mostly clear)
> sticky = lots of globs or streaks of creamy mixed in with watery cm, about 50% of each
> 
> This is routhly what they should look like (these arnt my pictures) ill stick them in a spoiler as some may feel its a bit TMI
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Creamy
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-creamy.jpg
> 
> Watery
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-watery.jpg
> 
> Egg white
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-egg-white.jpg
> 
> Sticky
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-sticky.jpg

Thank you so much for putting a spoiler LOL. The last time I looked at a picture of EWCM I was grossed out for the longest time and I'm still getting nightmares. Looking at my own is okay, but other peoples make me sick.

My sticky CM is different from what you have described. Mine is like dried glue.


----------



## ashley11108

Yuck yet helpful! Thanks!


----------



## smokey

baby_nurse said:


> Thanks for the pics! Know it's a bit gross to look at but actually pretty helpful! I'm still a bit confused tho because my CM seems watery on the outside but when I check my cervix the CM I get inside seems more creamy so I'm a bit confused which one I should put. Does anyone else have this?

You should go by what is at the cervix opening if its different as this is the most fresh and current.
Cm can change quite quickly by the time it leaves the body.
Also the best time to check your cm is just after a bowl movement because the motion pushes a fresh lot of cm out (only in TTC can you get away with so much tmi) :)


----------



## smokey

[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for putting a spoiler LOL. The last time I looked at a picture of EWCM I was grossed out for the longest time and I'm still getting nightmares. Looking at my own is okay, but other peoples make me sick.

My sticky CM is different from what you have described. Mine is like dried glue.[/QUOTE]

Did you ever make paper mache at school? this is what it reminds me of to look at, alot of sticky, watery tissue all mixed up with glue :)


----------



## CuddleBunny

If only my OH could see what I am sitting here looking at :rofl:


----------



## smokey

CuddleBunny said:


> If only my OH could see what I am sitting here looking at :rofl:

Best not to, if hes anything like my OH the nitty gritty details are left to me and he doesnt want to know the ins and outs.
He just tells me to give him a shout when its time :)


----------



## CuddleBunny

smokey said:


> CuddleBunny said:
> 
> 
> If only my OH could see what I am sitting here looking at :rofl:
> 
> Best not to, if hes anything like my OH the nitty gritty details are left to me and he doesnt want to know the ins and outs.
> He just tells me to give him a shout when its time :)Click to expand...

Back when we were ntnp, OH stumbled upon BnB while looking at recently closed tabs. It was a thread about checking your CM, and he was grossed out for days! :wacko:


----------



## smokey

CuddleBunny said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CuddleBunny said:
> 
> 
> If only my OH could see what I am sitting here looking at :rofl:
> 
> Best not to, if hes anything like my OH the nitty gritty details are left to me and he doesnt want to know the ins and outs.
> He just tells me to give him a shout when its time :)Click to expand...
> 
> Back when we were ntnp, OH stumbled upon BnB while looking at recently closed tabs. It was a thread about checking your CM, and he was grossed out for days! :wacko:Click to expand...

I use OH work laptop in the evenings and always forget to close it down properly so when he gets into work he hooks it up to a massive screen projector and up pops threads on cm checking, best sex positions, anal and selling nickers on ebay (dont ask) :haha:


----------



## CuddleBunny

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh no!!!!


----------



## Canada8

I always see creamy not stretchy at O time! Is that normal?


----------



## Miaowzen

Stretchy ewcm is supposed to be ideal, but we don't all get it. Last cycle I got it once and then quickly hauled DH into the bedroom, lol. 

One thing that I don't get about FF is there is no 'pasty' or 'clumpy'. After ov I get this thick pasty white cm that makes penetration almost impossible for a few days. It's like wet concrete! There's no option for that in FF though :-(


----------



## CuddleBunny

Miaowzen said:


> Stretchy ewcm is supposed to be ideal, but we don't all get it. Last cycle I got it once and then quickly hauled DH into the bedroom, lol.
> 
> One thing that I don't get about FF is there is no 'pasty' or 'clumpy'. After ov I get this thick pasty white cm that makes penetration almost impossible for a few days. It's like wet concrete! There's no option for that in FF though :-(

I think that would count as sticky? :shrug:


----------



## Miaowzen

It doesn't feel sticky at all, but I'm planning to record that one. Thanks cuddles


----------



## smokey

If it looks like soggy chewed up tissue then thats classed as sticky, no idea why as its not realy all that sticky id say more dry and goopy :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

for me, i get watery cm right before ewcm, before watery i get creamy

like who wudda thought all these different juices meant different things lol ahhhhh xo


----------



## amazingtimes

Hi everyone!!!
I know im a bit late posting in here but i just wanted to ask as im worried!!
I never get egg white cm only clear, slippery and watery is this fertle?
good luck to everyone ttc
xxx


----------



## zoey1990

amazingtimes said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> I know im a bit late posting in here but i just wanted to ask as im worried!!
> I never get egg white cm only clear, slippery and watery is this fertle?
> good luck to everyone ttc
> xxx

Same here!!! I was wondering the same thing! im due to ovulate tomorrow and i haven't had any cm other than clear, slippery and watery cm! Im a little worried :(


----------



## amazingtimes

zoey1990 said:


> amazingtimes said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!!
> I know im a bit late posting in here but i just wanted to ask as im worried!!
> I never get egg white cm only clear, slippery and watery is this fertle?
> good luck to everyone ttc
> xxx
> 
> Same here!!! I was wondering the same thing! im due to ovulate tomorrow and i haven't had any cm other than clear, slippery and watery cm! Im a little worried :(Click to expand...

Have u ever had the egg white CM? I never have im starting to think maybe im infertile? :nope:
xx


----------



## adriansgirl

slippery and watery is fertile. the thinner and more clear it is the more fertile it is. i never had ewcm and i have 2 kids. im trying for 3 with my hubby (not the baby daddy) and he has low sperm count so i take epo and mucinex and drink lots of water and i get up to 4 days of it now. Anything to increase our chances, but yes u can get preggers with no ewcm. if u try otc remidies and they dont work talk 2 ur dr. also preseed is supposed to be real good


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Lol. So, neat. Never looked at this from others... I never thought about taking pics of mine..


----------

